# Removing sticky residue from headlight deflectors



## Tractordriver (Jan 25, 2009)

I tried everything from petrol, meths, cellulose thinners!, and soapy water all to no effect to remove the sticky glue from my Halfords beam deflectors on my Rapido 997M Hella glass projector type headlights. Then I tried a small 'steam buggy' and the residue peeled off in about 10 seconds - absolute magic. I'm sure it would work well on the acrylic headlights of most campers as the contact time was only a few seconds.
Hope this helps with this perennial problem.
M


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hot water is usually a good sticky stuff remover. So is citrus degreaser.
If the adhesive does not come off easily and is a sticky gooey mess, rub talcum powder into it.
Dave p


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening M,

Try this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mykal-Stick...T4GM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1362688394&sr=8-1

Fantastic stuff and always worked on any residue I have needed to remove.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I never remove them, simple.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Sticky Stuff Remover* from* Lakeland* - tiny bit on a piece of kitchen roll and lightly rub over - it is almost like magic and a 100ml bottle lasts about 10 years+ (so far).

Dave


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

I just used WD40 it worked for me.  

Alan


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Sticky stuff remover*

Wife bought 3 oval Kilner type plastic containers from Asda for tea, coffee and sugar to replace our old ones. Not cheap at around a fiver each.

Labels wouldn't shift despite hot water, dishwsher and sticky stuff remover which usually works no problem. Reacted with the plastic and left a smeary mess and crazed plastic. Returned them to Asda for refund/replace no problem but assistant reckoned spray furniture polish (Pledge) would work.

Result!! Now have set of three all clear and shiny.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

If they are plastic don't use nail varnish remover


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Agree with the use of WD40, works on any sticky surface. I also don't remove the patches, they are legal for use in the UK if they are fitted correctly.
Gerry


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> I never remove them, simple.


What happens at the MOT, Andy? Wouldn't the beams be mis-aligned for UK use?

Jed


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

jedi said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > I never remove them, simple.
> ...


My MH passed two mots wih the stickers on the headlights.
Alan


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> I never remove them, simple.


dont leave beam deflectors on!!! nightmare!!

when I bought my van, secondhand, they had been left on for 3 years, when I tried to remove them , they left behind the bottom layer, nothing would remove the adhesive layer 8O

the makers suggested as a last resort an ICE SCRAPER, it really was that bad, sticky removers, white spirit etc etc, all no good.

don't leave beam benders on modern plastic head lamps , use black tape, then remove 8)

neill


----------

